# Snow would be nice



## gmcunni (Nov 11, 2009)

I hope it snows soon.

i really only posted this so i could use the new fangun


----------



## Greg (Nov 11, 2009)

Snow? I'd be happy with just cold.


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm not picky, just some decent snowmaking weather is all. I am starting to have a bad feeling about Hunter opening next weekend (20th)


----------



## bvibert (Nov 11, 2009)

andrec10 said:


> I'm not picky, just some decent snowmaking weather is all.



Same here, snow would be nice too though.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## riverc0il (Nov 11, 2009)

What about tower guns?

I will take cold over snow at this point. Though a foot of fresh would be pretty darn cool too.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 11, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Same here, snow would be nice too though.


+2


----------



## severine (Nov 11, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Same here, snow would be nice too though.



Shows up much better in quoting! 

I want snow!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 11, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> What about tower guns?



I thought the fan gun would be easier to draw, and still have it be recognizable, at such a small scale


----------



## Puck it (Nov 11, 2009)

Kilington needs the cold for lower part of the mountain.  I knew it was going to do this since I bool Thanksgiving there.

You all can blame me!!!!!!!!uke:


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 11, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I thought the fan gun would be easier to draw, and still have it be recognizable, at such a small scale


I forgot the emoticon, that was only a joke.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 11, 2009)

For all of the snowmakers out there, here's to you:



And afterwards:

:beer:


----------



## billski (Nov 12, 2009)

This is a little discouraging.  Then again it's only a few inches and  we just entered the steep part of the curve.   Snow on!


----------

